# DocTodd's 5 Acre Land & Lawn Journal



## DocTodd (9 mo ago)

As an introduction, my wife and I had been sitting on a piece of property for the better part of 8 years in a very nice local neighborhood with plans to build our dream home and raise our family. We decided to abandon the idea and upgrade to a larger property where we could focus on being outdoors and getting the kids away from constantly wanting to watch TV, ipads, etc. We found a 5 acre plot nestled in between a few other similarly sized properties just two miles from the kid's school and jumped at the opportunity. We sold our old home miraculously before it even hit the market, and some friends jumped at the opportunity to buy our property we intended to build on. We fought the delays of covid, were able to time purchases so that we didn't get killed on lumbar costs etc, and we finally moved in toward the end of last year as our rent house lease expired. It was crazy and hectic, but we were able to get moved in despite not everything being completed. Here we are almost a later, and we are still working to finish up a few odds and ends around the house. The last major undertaking is getting our pool finished, and having the back yard sodded.

On a whim, we decided to install Tahoma 31 sod based on feedback from a local landscape company. I'll be honest that I probably should've reviewed it's cut requirements better, but that is another talk for another day. Sod went down in the heat of July/August last year and really thrived. I avoided herbicides and pre-emergents for the year, and have really focused on trying to let the grass get established. I definitely should've been more proactive with weeds this spring, but I am in the process of getting the NorthernTool 31 gal sprayer up and operational. There is also a lot of separation of the sod strips. As such the entire lawn is in dire need of rolling, aeration, and leveling which I am hopeful to tackle here in the next few upcoming weeks. I'll drop a couple construction and present pics below.

EDIT: Images to follow. Having some issues uploading this morning.


----------



## DocTodd (9 mo ago)

From last fall as we moved in. Lots of lines in the yard.


----------



## DocTodd (9 mo ago)

Side yard where the turf looks the healthiest. Maintaining a higher HOC until I can get leveling completed.
New sod going down around the pool now that it is almost complete.


----------



## DocTodd (9 mo ago)

Got in on a bulk order of plants for landscaping. I think it took a couple weeks to get everything in the ground.


----------



## StyleGuy (Jun 19, 2018)

Nice house and property! I'm in west Edmond/NW Okc and I'm wanting to make the move to a larger acreage. Who built your house? It's incredible and right up my alley! I'm looking for land near 2nd and I-35 but everything sells so quick I haven't been able to purchase yet. I'm looking for something with some trees! Keep us updated on your progress!


----------



## DocTodd (9 mo ago)

StyleGuy said:


> Nice house and property! I'm in west Edmond/NW Okc and I'm wanting to make the move to a larger acreage. Who built your house? It's incredible and right up my alley! I'm looking for land near 2nd and I-35 but everything sells so quick I haven't been able to purchase yet. I'm looking for something with some trees! Keep us updated on your progress!


We did exactly as you are wanting to do. There is property available around, but it can tend to sell quickly. We got pretty lucky to get in before the market went crazy.

Half our property has a decent amount of trees. There are a lot of cedars and many to most of them are going to be on the chopping block. I want to thin them out so that it looks a little more manicured and so that mowing is a lot easier. Everything that remains will be limbed up to a minimum of 6-8 feet. It takes a solid hour/acre to mow the pasture since it is so rough and so many turns around trees.


----------



## DocTodd (9 mo ago)

DocTodd said:


> StyleGuy said:
> 
> 
> > Nice house and property! I'm in west Edmond/NW Okc and I'm wanting to make the move to a larger acreage. Who built your house? It's incredible and right up my alley! I'm looking for land near 2nd and I-35 but everything sells so quick I haven't been able to purchase yet. I'm looking for something with some trees! Keep us updated on your progress!
> ...


----------



## DocTodd (9 mo ago)

StyleGuy said:


> Nice house and property! I'm in west Edmond/NW Okc and I'm wanting to make the move to a larger acreage. Who built your house? It's incredible and right up my alley! I'm looking for land near 2nd and I-35 but everything sells so quick I haven't been able to purchase yet. I'm looking for something with some trees! Keep us updated on your progress!


Thanks!

We did exactly as you are wanting to do. There is property available around, but it can tend to sell quickly. We got pretty lucky to get in before the market went crazy.

Half our property has a decent amount of trees. There are a lot of cedars and many to most of them are going to be on the chopping block. I want to thin them out so that it looks a little more manicured and so that mowing is a lot easier. Everything that remains will be limbed up to a minimum of 6-8 feet. It takes a solid hour/acre to mow the pasture since it is so rough and so many turns around trees.


----------

